# Do all USAT locomotives have small wheels?



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi all. It's been a while since I last posted. So, hope all is well with everyone. My question is do all USAT diesel loco's have the smaller than scale wheels? Like the GP7 has smaller wheels, do all of them have the same size wheels, or are any closer to correct for the scale?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe that all of the USA locomotives have non-correct wheels. The good thing is that NWSL makes replacement wheel sets, and while your replacing the wheels, spend the money and get some replacement gears too from NWSL, or fix the soon to be cracked USA ones. It's been a while since I ordered my replacement wheels, but make sure to get the 'semi-scale' flange size, not the scale flange size. They may not produce the 'scale flange' size anymore, but check to make sure. The semi-scale flange works just fine with 45mm manufactured track, but the 'scale flange' will not work on anything! 

http://shop.osorail.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=USA 


I should add that when you install the NWSL wheels you will have to grind away some of the molded on brake shoe from the sideframes to correctly fit with the new correct diameter wheel.

Craig


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 23 Feb 2012 06:23 PM 
I believe that all of the USA locomotives have non-correct wheels. The good thing is that NWSL makes replacement wheel sets, and while your replacing the wheels, spend the money and get some replacement gears too from NWSL, or fix the soon to be cracked USA ones. It's been a while since I ordered my replacement wheels, but make sure to get the 'semi-scale' flange size, not the scale flange size. They may not produce the 'scale flange' size anymore, but check to make sure. The semi-scale flange works just fine with 45mm manufactured track, but the 'scale flange' will not work on anything! 

http://shop.osorail.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=USA 

Craig 
Thanks Craig, 

That's exactly what I needed to know. BTW, do you know if Aristocraft's stock diesel wheels are bigger than USAT? Or are the Aristo wheels more correct?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know about Aristo, as I don't own any. It looks like NWSL sells replacement wheels for Aristo, so I'm not exactly sure. 
I measured my NWSL wheels W/O flange 1.240", w/flange 1.450", flange depth of ~.097" 

Craig


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* All the USA GP-7/ GP-9 GP30 GP38 and All F-3 units are all way out of scale. They are suposed to be 40" wheel on all of them. The USA's scale out at 31" witch in turn is the reason the engine sits way to low in height Also after checking, The side frames on the truck are two small also. If you tri to put the correct scale wheels on, you will have to cut up the inside of the side frame to accomadate the correct wheels size. *


*All the Aristo Craft engines are all the correct 40" scale size. To correct my USA GP-9, I installed a complete set of Aristo Craft GP-40 trucks under it. It made all the the differance in the world. Now it has the correct size wheels, it sits the right height, and now just plain looks right.*


*I also changed the power trucks on my USA SD40-2 with Aristo 6 wheel power trucks. Now it looks more correct and looks better running with my Aristo SD-45. That little bit of heigth, make all the difference in the world. *


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, I'll add that the SD40-2 has "smaller" 36" wheels when it should have 40" - The PA series loco seems to have the correct size along with the SD70Mac locos. 

On a Dash - 9 it seems to have a 39" wheel after measuring it out... smallish for that series also...a real one lists out at 42".. 

go have fun... 

I do not have experience with bad gears on USA loco drives, yet...? I do have a SD70Mac that weighs 19 1/2 pounds, and regularly pulls 50-70 car trains, including grades up to 2.8 percent.. I have "full Traction tires - all 12 " and have had none of the problems everyone discusses ...? Go figure!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 23 Feb 2012 07:15 PM 


* All the USA GP-7/ GP-9  GP30  GP38 and All F-3 units are all way out of scale. They are suposed to be 40" wheel on all of them. The USA's scale out at 31" witch in turn is the reason the engine sits way to low in height Also after checking, The side frames on the truck are two small also. If you tri to put the correct scale wheels on, you will have to cut up the inside of the side frame to accomadate the correct wheels size. *


*All the Aristo Craft engines are all the correct 40" scale size.  To correct my USA GP-9, I installed a complete set of Aristo Craft  GP-40 trucks under it. It made all the the differance in the world. Now it has the correct size wheels, it sits the right height, and now just plain looks right.*


*I also changed the power trucks on my USA  SD40-2 with Aristo 6 wheel power trucks. Now it looks more correct and looks better running with my Aristo SD-45. That little bit of heigth, make all the difference in the world.  *


Thats a great idea. Was it easy to change out the motor blocks? I would love to see a picture of that gp7!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 23 Feb 2012 07:15 PM 


* Also after checking, The side frames on the truck are two small also. If you tri to put the correct scale wheels on, you will have to cut up the inside of the side frame to accomadate the correct wheels size. *




It's fairly easy to grind out the brake shoes on the USA side frames to make the NWSL wheels fit correctly! And in my mind it gives a well used look too. How many locomotives have brand new shoes? Most of the time they don't. I'll point out too that locomotive wheels get periodically ground down and reshaped after they get flat spots, a lot of locomotives will have a sticker that says "40" new wheels" or something along that line. So slightly smaller wheels (although not by 10" or so) can be prototypical.

I didn't have to do any other modifications to the truck. This photo shows the modified shoes, and the NWSL wheels.







Dirk, It took a long time for my gears to crack as well. It is a easy fix that can be done prior to them cracking too! Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe I need to try a set from NWSL in one loco, before I get toooo far along! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

They are nice wheels and you can get rid of the traction tires! That's why I did it to my locomotive (and will be doing it to my newer ones as they get detailed, weathered, etc). It makes a huge visual difference in my opinion. 

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, .. I do want to run a loco test program on a loco with all metal tires and compare the pulling power between the two locos. This will start this year upon completion of the N.G. Loop, which the track gang is currently working on!! great progress continues!!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Even if you put the bigger wheels on it using the USA side frames, the engine still sits a little low. After I changed the trucks using the Aristo trucks. I measured the deck heigth, it is so close now, that it is two hard to see with a scale ruler. I sure like the way it looks now and it runs great with my GP-40's and SD-45's. I mite even buy me another set of F-3's and modify them, cause there the same way as all the USA engines. *


----------

